# Is it fair to tax business owners so heavily?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Whenever economies start to slow or government budgets come under pressure there always seems to be a big push to extract more tax from owners of big businesses - do you agree with this?

I think sometimes people forget that these business owners sometimes employ hundreds if not thousands of people creating a tax stream from employees for the government, some of which will filter down into the economy. 

Should the Australian government support business leaders or increase their personal/business taxes?

A perfect example was the recent "one off" tax on mining companies - apparently because they had been doing so well!


----------



## djjase (Jul 3, 2013)

As a business owner no. We pay well enough taxes and yet we entrust all of our money with a Govt that can't manage it. Another reason why I wonder why we vote in such people. 
It's typical of Govt, can't budget the books, over spend and poor old tax payer has to pickup the bill. It's not that hard really - you have $400 billion in revenue make sure your expenses stay under and your right, if they are more than cut costs.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

I think the government will need to get business owners back onside when the economy starts to slow. Increasing taxes just because business are doing well does not make sense to me.

Mark


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Editor said:


> Whenever economies start to slow or government budgets come under pressure there always seems to be a big push to extract more tax from owners of big businesses - do you agree with this?
> I think sometimes people forget that these business owners sometimes employ hundreds if not thousands of people creating a tax stream from employees for the government, some of which will filter down into the economy.
> Should the Australian government support business leaders or increase their personal/business taxes?
> A perfect example was the recent "one off" tax on mining companies - apparently because they had been doing so well!


Labour is flogging the willing horse on company tax......no idea about how to run a business let alone a country!

Now if you want to get government benefits, well then, that will give Labour a committed voter.....and they still get some GST.

"Its the recession the country had to have......." 
Labour leader statement during the 90's

Do we have to do it all again.....:-((


----------

